# Best in the Industry



## BKelley (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got this framed and hung in the shop. It tells of my intent, purpose, and only reason for my shop.

Ben


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmmm.. I like it.:wink:
How long does it take to become the best?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2011)

Ben, That is a very neat Award Plaque, I like it!!


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea but do you have proof? :biggrin:

My shop is starting to look like a barn stall :redface:


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 11, 2011)

Now that's funny...............and true.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 11, 2011)

You are the best, Ben!  :wink:


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 11, 2011)

I think there should be some shavings and dust on the certificate and frame.  Just to prove the point.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 11, 2011)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 11, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ben:
I don't know that my pile is the "finest and best", but I only include the most expensive ingredients

Great sign!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there an award for largest pile?  :redface:


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 11, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Is there an award for largest pile?  :redface:



The same one for the most tools!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 11, 2011)

Heheh nice!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 12, 2011)

heh, heh, heh. That is what it is all about.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 13, 2011)

Largest pile of what Mike?   Wood or Acrylic shavings:tongue:. Shame on you guys for what you were thinking.:biggrin:


----------



## vallealbert (Aug 13, 2011)

COOL!!!!


----------



## Fred (Aug 13, 2011)

Well Ben, I am glad to see you won the award. Do sprinkle a bit of dust and shavings on it as suggested above.


----------

